# Gobbla down



## Guest (Apr 28, 2007)

My biggest bird yet. 21 lb 9 inch beard. I let out a big ol holla after I got him. Those public land birds can be tough to hunt but it sure is rewarding when you get one. Good luck all.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great looking bird, congrats!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

that is a double trophy. big tom, but the fact you were on public lands make it really special........you rock, guy


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Congratulations Man, nice bird!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks all. Good luck to ya fellers.


----------

